# CM7 nightlies



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, if this is a stupid question, but are the nightlies on the CM mirror network for the gb kernel?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

no, froyo


----------



## 80hd (Aug 17, 2011)

Revnumbers builds are for Gingerbread. 
It's not updated quite as often as the CM7 nightlies, but it's been picking up. 
Rom manager will get you CM7 nightlies, Rom Toolbox has Revnumbers.


----------



## dweedle (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a question about these, I realize the latest one was mid-November, do these install simply over previous nightly versions?

I have the 120 version installed now, but would like to install the latest one. Is it simply a download of the zip file to the SD Card, then CWM reboot and backup, clear cache and dalvik cache, then install the new zip? Will all my settings and apps go away?

The update on the Touchpad from alpha 2 to 3 to 3.5 didn't remove apps, so I'm assuming it's the same case for phones.

Thanks!


----------

